# Pics of my R32 from Banzai shoot :)



## Markturbo (Jan 12, 2011)

MASSIVE thanks to Phil Steinhart Steinhardt Photography For his amazing pics, well worth checking out  

Right The pics  : 




















































































































































































































































Cheers for looking 

yes it does make me sad


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Very cool! That view of the back end is awesome, sooo wide.

How come you broke it?


----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)

awesomeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Crazy pics love it :clap:


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

phil shot my car for the cover of redline, talented guy.


----------



## gaz_86 (Jul 4, 2011)

Just looks savage, remember going out in this few years back was still on twins then tho


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Bloody hell that things looks awsome


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That looks absolutly ridiculous from the back, absolutelyy crazy


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

LiamGTR said:


> That looks absolutly ridiculous from the back, absolutelyy crazy


was gonna say the same. thats some serious asssss :thumbsup:


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Cool pics :thumbsup:


----------



## francygtr (Jul 15, 2011)

That is bad ass, have the copy of banzai with this in it, shame you broke it


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Really like this, read the feature when it came out and was really impressed.

Great work.


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Love it. Even standing still it looks like its going 180 sideways.


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

Is that a gtr to begin with ? Wat rear fenders are those ?


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Awesome looking 32 nice & low & as wide as hell. Them rear shots are just tremendous. Loving them wheels.:thumbsup:


----------



## Markturbo (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry for the thread bump 

Can't believe its been a year since my car was featured in Banzai magazine, but now the year is up my old R32 has the chance to make car of the year, which would be a pretty cool way to end its little story  

So if you guys liked it I'd greatly appreciate you voting for it here: 

Banzai: Car Of The Year 2012 

I'm number 3 (Mark Finnegan) 

Many thanks 

Mark


----------



## danxs (Jan 20, 2009)

this car looks epic! i want those rear arches and the keys racing wheel!!


----------



## Arza (Jun 30, 2011)

crazy ride! looks cool...


----------

